# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ 2015 >  >  الحبيب عبد المنعم بخيييييييييييير

## مرتضي دياب

*اخوكم عبد المنعم بخير بفضل الله ودعواتكم الصادقة 

وبعد اجراء الفحوصات الطبية اللاذمه فهو لا يحتاج الي عملية باذن الله 

لا تتوقفو من حمد الله والدعاء للحبيب بكمال الشفاء
                        	*

----------


## تجـــانے

*
الحمد لله و ربنا يبشرك بالخير يا صاحب 


*

----------


## Mohamed Eisa

*الحمد لله والشكر له سبحانه وتعالى 
ربنا يديم عليه الصحة والعافية 
وشرك مقسم يا ودالخليفة فوق الدقشم 
*

----------


## مريخي للابد

*الحمد لله علي سلامته
                        	*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*حمدا لله على السلامه وربنا يمن عليه بالشفاء الكامل
والحمد لله رب العالمين
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اللهم لك الحمد والشكر
ربنا ينعم عليه بالصحة والعافية ويرده سالما معافى لاهله وداره
*

----------


## mosa2000

*الحمدلله الواحد الاحد وربنا يتمم عليه بالصحة والعافية ويأجره يارب
                        	*

----------


## UM OMAR

*حمدا لله على السلامه وربنا يمن عليه بالشفاء الكامل
                        	*

----------


## محمد النور

*اللهم لك الحمد والشكر يا مستجيب الحمد
اللهم ابلغ عبد المنعم كمال الصحه والعافيه
واعيده لنا سليم معافى من كل شر
                        	*

----------


## الاشتر

*الحمد لله الذي منى عليه بالشفاء 
نسال الله له دوام الصحة
وما تشوف شر 
*

----------


## متوكل مصطفى عباس قرشي

*حمدا لله على السلامه وربنا يمن عليه بالشفاء الكامل
والحمد لله رب العالمين
                        	*

----------


## زول هناك

*الحمد لله خبر سعيد نتمني له الشفاء العاجل صحة وعافية يا رب
                        	*

----------


## عمر العمر

*الحمد لله وربنا يديم عليه نعمة العافية 
*

----------


## لعوتة

*حمد الله علي السلامة منعم
                        	*

----------


## ابو همام

*الحمدلله  ربنا يديم عليه الصحه والعافيه
                        	*

----------


## محمد حسين سيد عثمان

*الحمد لله . . ربنا ينعم عليه بالصحة والعافية
                        	*

----------


## Mirikhabi

*الحمد لله .. اللهم ادم نعمة العافية على عبدك عبدالمنعم
                        	*

----------


## ود الحلة

*الف حمد لله على السلامة وما تشوف شر يامنعم
                        	*

----------


## Kamal Satti

*خبر جميل وبعد الشر عليك يازعيم.
                        	*

----------


## Abu - Khalid

*الحمد لله والشكر له سبحانه وتعالى
ربنا يديم عليه الصحة والعافية
                        	*

----------


## kartoub

*الحمد لله وسلامات ليك يا عبدالمنعم ما تشوف شر
                        	*

----------


## محمد حسن حامد

*الف حمد الله ع السلامه
                        	*

----------


## Abdelrahman Abdelmageed

*الحمد لله حاج عبد المنعم وان شاء الله يتم الشفاء بنعمة الله وتوفيقه ،،،،،
                        	*

----------


## الخواض الشيخ

*الحمد الذى لا يشكر على محمود سواه
                        	*

----------


## مغربي

*حمدا لله علي السلامه
                        	*

----------


## kampbell

*اللهم لك الحمد والشكر
ربنا ينعم عليه بالصحة والعافية ويرده سالما معافى لاهله وداره
                        	*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*حمدا لله على سلامة الحبيب عبد المنعم،
ادام الله عليه نعمة الصحة والعافية
                        	*

----------


## majedsiddig

*الدعوات موصوله بالعافيه والشفاء ان شاءالله.
                        	*

----------


## الجوي العالمي

*الحمد لله حمدا كثيرا وربنا يديم الصحة
                        	*

----------


## ابوجالا

*اللهم اشفيه واتمم عليه نعمة العافية .
                        	*

----------


## حوته 1

*اللهم اشفه شفاء تام غير ناقص عاجل غير آجل
                        	*

----------


## عاطف الشيخ

*[ربنا يحصل الشفاء
                        	*

----------


## علي سنجة

*الحمد لله كثيراً
ربنا يديم عليه الصحة والعافية
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*بارك الله فيكم يا شباب
أسأل الله العلي القدير أن  لا يريكم مكروه في أنفسكم أو في من تحبون
انا الحمدلله بخير فقط ما زلت اعاني من ضعف  ووهن شديدين من أثر العلاج الكيماوي المكثف
                        	*

----------


## عبدالباقي عمر

*اللهم ادم عليه نعمة الصحة عليه واحفظه بحفظك الجميل يا رب...
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد المنعم خليفة
					

بارك الله فيكم يا شباب
أسأل الله العلي القدير أن  لا يريكم مكروه في أنفسكم أو في من تحبون
انا الحمدلله بخير فقط ما زلت اعاني من ضعف  ووهن شديدين من أثر العلاج الكيماوي المكثف



حمدلله على سلامتك حبيبنا منعم
وربنا يرفع عنك ويديم عليك نعمة الصحة والعافية دوما وابدأ 
*

----------


## yassirali66

*حمدا لله على السلامه وربنا يمن عليه بالشفاء الكامل
والحمد لله رب العالمين
                        	*

----------


## الجامرابي

*حمدا لله على السلامة يا منعم و نسأل الله أن يشفيك و يعافيك
                        	*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*حمدلله علي السلامة الاخ الكريم عبدالمنعم ندعو لكم دوما ان عليكم المولي بموفور الصحة والعافية
*

----------


## mohanur

*الله ربي يبشركم ويبشرنا بالخير دوما الاحباب اونلايناب الحمد لله حتى يبلغ الحمد منتهاه حمدا كثيرا طيبا
                        	*

----------


## الدسكو

*الحمد لله علي سلامته
                        	*

----------


## صخر

*الف سلامة الزعيم منعم
                        	*

----------


## الشوق غلاب

*حمدا لله على السلامه وربنا يمن عليه بالشفاء الكامل
*

----------


## الهادي الباشا

*الحمد لله والشكر له سبحانه وتعالى 
ربنا يديم عليه الصحة والعافية 
*

----------


## ود البقعة

*اللهم لك الحمد والشكر
ربنا يديك الصحة والعافية اخونا الحبيب منعم ويردك لأهلك ولأخوانك بالمنبر سالماً معافى
                        	*

----------

